# November POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch (Nov 7, 2007)

Post your nominations for November photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.








RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of NOVEMBER in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 8, 2007)

*Crazy Squirrel* by _The Real Slim Aidy_


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 9, 2007)

/\  Chris why did you have to nominate Aidy's shot?? He has been grinning like a fool at work all day, even the customers were asking if he was allowed out without a nurse


----------



## the real slim aidy (Nov 10, 2007)

hahahaha i miss the nurses


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 10, 2007)

There is a pay back you know - I need more questions. Follow the link in the sig.

...and now back to the scheduled programming


----------



## doenoe (Nov 10, 2007)

there is a scheduled program on this forum? Talking about bizar


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 10, 2007)

doenoe said:


> there is a scheduled program on this forum? Talking about bizar



Yes, this ia strange place ... 


now ... more nominations please!


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 12, 2007)

*Picture of a guy* by _rob91_


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 12, 2007)

*Eastern Amberwing Dragonfly* by _TCimages_


----------



## abraxas (Nov 12, 2007)

Back from Hawaii, by DigitalMatt


----------



## Arch (Nov 16, 2007)

Saints by Tuna


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 18, 2007)

A Quiet Morning   by rhammitt


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 20, 2007)

October Blossoms   by WNK


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 22, 2007)

Recent Industrial Nightshots #7  by Thorhammer


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 24, 2007)

*Have you ever wondered where lizards sleep* by _Castrol_


----------



## doobs (Nov 25, 2007)

"Different Kind of Love" by D3sh1


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 29, 2007)

Street Music in Paris #1 By tsienni






11:00 11/11/07 #1 by Fate






resistance is futile by cyberean


----------



## doobs (Nov 30, 2007)

*IR Winter at the beach in Trieste #1 by Roger





*


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 30, 2007)

*Chiller*, _Shyboy_







*Tipu Kibria*, _Third World_






*Thorhammer*, Third photo from thread "_How patriotic am I?"_


----------

